# Arnold Schwarenegger gets drop kicked from behind in South Africa...Video !



## nononono (May 18, 2019)

*Just like a typical chickenshit to attack someone from behind.....*
*I'll bet that would not have happened had he been facing him.*
*Good possibility this was a set up.*


----------

